# Worst day ever



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm having the worst day ever  first I wake up sick as a dog then find out FedEx lost my calendar and to top it off I broken my laptop. What are ways you cheer your self up on bad days?


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 2, 2013)

Beer and a pizza


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pace back and forth for a few hours haha. Take of animals if I have them and if I do not there is not much else I can do about being upset.


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 2, 2013)

Audiobooks. Mantidforum. Hard drugs.

One of these is a lie.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 2, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> Audiobooks. Mantidforum. Hard drugs.
> 
> One of these is a lie.


Im not a fan of the audiobooks either


----------



## Malakyoma (Jan 2, 2013)

cry in a corner in the fetal position...

But for serious I have a punching bag in the garage. Someday I'm going to bring down the house lol


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 2, 2013)

Wrap someone(that likes you a lot) in bubble wrap and beat them with a whiffle ball bat till you hear no more pops! Works like a charm, I'll send you the bill for my professional advice.  

Or just go with the beer and pizza.


----------



## Paradoxica (Jan 2, 2013)

just watch this a few times...

http://youtu.be/4XmwKNTv8YA

then maybe the metal version unk:


----------



## Danny. (Jan 2, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Beer and a pizza


I don't think he's old enough to drink! Haha

Maybe you and agent A can play tetherball?


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 2, 2013)

This is funny.


----------



## agent A (Jan 2, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Wrap someone(that likes you a lot) in bubble wrap and beat them with a whiffle ball bat till you hear no more pops! Works like a charm, I'll send you the bill for my professional advice.  Or just go with the beer and pizza.


Guess who just showed up at my doorstep with all of the above?  

I could tell u what i do but its kinda gross and being a guy i think u figured it out already :tt2:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 2, 2013)

Danny. said:


> I don't think he's old enough to drink! Haha
> 
> Maybe you and agent A can play tetherball?


Ha! well there's no age limit on beating the snot out of someone in bubble wrap, I think anyway? :lol:


----------



## bobericc (Jan 2, 2013)

Its best just to keep positive, youll get better, fedex will most likely recover the calender and your laptop can be fixed


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 2, 2013)

What is broke on your laptop? I take them apart, upgrade them and put them back together all the time. You just need a steady hand and a bit of knowledge, I would be willing to help you with that part of your problem?


----------



## Mime454 (Jan 2, 2013)

agent A said:


> I could tell u what i do but its kinda gross and being a guy i think u figured it out already :tt2:


Paintball?


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Jan 2, 2013)

thank you every one for the interesting advice mantidforum is the best. the screen cracked so doesnt that mean its done


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 2, 2013)

I go on youtube and look at video's of animals being cute or interacting with animals they normally hate etc.

It always makes me smile!!!


----------



## agent A (Jan 2, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> I go on youtube and look at video's of animals being cute or interacting with animals they normally hate etc.
> 
> It always makes me smile!!!


I look up stupid stuff on youtube Or i watch jenna marbles or something


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 2, 2013)

Medicate heavily. Works for me. :stuart:


----------



## Precarious (Jan 2, 2013)

I usually just stare at my Mantidforum calendar then mess around on my laptop for a while.

Oh... right... :blush: 

You could always run around the living room barefoot. Stubbing your toe will take your mind off of things. inch:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 2, 2013)

Swankiness?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 2, 2013)

Omg! i am a terrible person.

I guess it has to be pizza and cola and TV?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 2, 2013)

AxolotlsAreCoolToo said:


> thank you every one for the interesting advice mantidforum is the best. the screen cracked so doesnt that mean its done


No not at all, a plastic pop up here and there, a few small screws and a unplug re-plug, you'll be good to go. Well plus you need to buy a screen $30-100 depending? Piece of cake and if you just buy the whole lid screen and all it's even easier, PM me.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 2, 2013)

I still say we need a dislike button for some stuff............


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 2, 2013)

happy1892 said:


> ? Please tell me if I am wrong. Do not talk about that stuff.


Happy you are right, kinky and whatever shouldn't be used to express how you feel about yourself on this forum. A will now delete it!


----------



## Precarious (Jan 2, 2013)

This bus is headed to your house...


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 2, 2013)

.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 2, 2013)

Its called "report" if you think you need it guys


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 2, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Its called "report" if you think you need it guys


Do not know what that means either....

Edit: Oh yeah! I remember that thing part of the posts. Is that what you are talking about? I am getting off topic.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 2, 2013)

happy1892 said:


> I cannot find anything about kinky on google. &lt;_&lt; Is it a bad word?


Yes it is so don't look it up anymore, just trust me.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 2, 2013)

No I think we need a dislike button, something that shows a public dislike of a post in order to calm the thread or show someone they are out of line, wrong or just trolling. Examples are easy to point out. Some subjects and posts are just out of line on a forum that is both adult and underage represented.


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 2, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> No I think we need a dislike button, something that shows a public dislike of a post in order to calm the thread or show someone they are out of line, wrong or just trolling. Examples are easy to point out. Some subjects and posts are just out of line on a forum that is both adult and underage represented.


I agree that we should have a dislike button.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes it is then! Make a thread and include a vote option for a dislike button, that should help get it rolling?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 2, 2013)

The negativity totally brings me down man. I won't vote for it.

Can't one of us just go ask Tammy to delete it?

I suppose it's already done now though.

It is hard sometimes to remember that there are kids on here. At least for me, I've never been on a site with kids.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 2, 2013)

Its not really a negativity issue I see it more as a way to remind people before they post some of this stuff there is chance they are disliked, Maybe it would clean this place up some. While Im all for free speech and being an idiot sometimes it's never in the presence of minors or those that the actions of my friends and I would offend. That said some topics reallyshouldnt be on this board, posts that have anything to do with sex are trouble in the making with underage people here especially when the underage are posting it. I do agree just having it deleted would be better but would it really put a hault to this stuff?

Sorry to have bounced off topic and its just an idea, I wouldnt run a poll or thread on it its not my forum or my own rules.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 2, 2013)

Your both right, which is why I wouldn't do it in the first place, but I don't think this thread will be here long anyway so I'm gonna blow my likes on you 2! :cowboy:


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 2, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> I still say we need a dislike button for some stuff............


You can "unlike" something. Only thing is, you have to "like" it first.  I try to keep it PG, maybe PG-13. I see a lot of stuff I don't necessarily agree with, but don't think reporting it to mods will help. Threads will be "cleaned up" or deleted, but it doesn't stop the person(s) perpetuating the behavior.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 2, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> No I think we need a dislike button, something that shows a public dislike of a post in order to calm the thread or show someone they are out of line, wrong or just trolling. Examples are easy to point out. Some subjects and posts are just out of line on a forum that is both adult and underage represented.





happy1892 said:


> I agree that we should have a dislike button.





fleurdejoo said:


> Can't one of us just go ask Tammy to delete it?





angelofdeathzz said:


> Your both right, which is why I wouldn't do it in the first place, but I don't think this thread will be here long anyway so I'm gonna blow my likes on you 2!





patrickfraser said:


> Threads will be "cleaned up" or deleted, but it doesn't stop the person(s) perpetuating the behavior.


I have this strange feeling of déjà vu... like we've all been through this before.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 3, 2013)

I ran out of likes or you would have got a few Henry, love the first vid cracked me up...Haha!!!


----------



## Precarious (Jan 3, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I ran out of likes or you would have got a few Henry, love the first vid cracked me up...Haha!!!


You need that song on your ipod. :lol:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 3, 2013)

Ding dang! I ran out of positivity!!


----------



## Precarious (Jan 3, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> Ding dang! I ran out of positivity!!


Don't worry. I ran out of positivity years ago. :wheelchair: 

We need a double negative button:

'Didn't not like this'


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 3, 2013)

Oooooh! I like it!!

And Alex, shame on you! Go erase that, before Rebecca comes in here!!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2013)

I can assure you there will be worse days. Always remind yourself it could be worse.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 3, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> What is broke on your laptop? I take them apart, upgrade them and put them back together all the time. You just need a steady hand and a bit of knowledge, I would be willing to help you with that part of your problem?


well why didnt u say so, I have two that need new life, and what should make us happy is...

think of all the people who do not have what u do, and who wake up every day sick with some disease that cannot end in a week or two, and dont even have electricty and never did. see bright side 2 every problem!!! :tt2:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jan 3, 2013)

Start a gratitude journal!


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 3, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> well why didnt u say so, I have two that need new life, and what should make us happy is...
> 
> think of all the people who do not have what u do, and who wake up every day sick with some disease that cannot end in a week or two, and dont even have electricty and never did. see bright side 2 every problem!!! :tt2:


If you do not know what being sick is it is bad. Probably worse than you think. Always hurting gets on my nerves. I was in the hospital for a few days after my appendix ruptured. It is so much better when I am healthy. I thought I could easily bare it and being sick would not be that bad. Most people do not seem to think it is that bad! Just saying how painful it is.


----------

